# Emirates airlines application under review for 3 weeks



## expat1230 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have applied in emirates airlines for ground handling but my application says under review from past 3-4 weeks now. Is the application rejected or is it normal that it takes such a long time.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

expat1230 said:


> I have applied in emirates airlines for ground handling but my application says under review from past 3-4 weeks now. Is the application rejected or is it normal that it takes such a long time.


Could simply be a coincidence, we're 3 weeks into Ramadan !


----------



## expat1230 (Jul 23, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Could simply be a coincidence, we're 3 weeks into Ramadan !


thanks. so you mean that there are chances that I may receive a call after ramadan


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

expat1230 said:


> thanks. so you mean that there are chances that I may receive a call after ramadan


I couldn't say as I have no direct experience of Emirates recruiting - just thought that it was a potential coincidence.

I would though expect that with a company like EK, if they have an online application tracking site that they would be quite good at updating it. So I wouldn't give up just yet - wait until after Eid and then if nothing heard for a few days then have a chat with the HR bod you were dealing with.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at the Emirates thread on here, I'm sure you'll find lots of useful information.


----------



## expat1230 (Jul 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Have a look at the Emirates thread on here, I'm sure you'll find lots of useful information.


thanks for reply. I have, but im not getting the perfect answer to my question.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

expat1230 said:


> thanks for reply. I have, but im not getting the perfect answer to my question.


I am pretty sure if you had been rejected, you would have heard by now. Recruitment here tends to be on the slow side and Ramadan and Eid slow things up further. Keep checking on line.


----------



## expat1230 (Jul 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I am pretty sure if you had been rejected, you would have heard by now. Recruitment here tends to be on the slow side and Ramadan and Eid slow things up further. Keep checking on line.


thanks a lot. I will keep on checking after Eid holidays.


----------



## nomi119 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Still Application Under Review*

i have been applied for application in emirates airline for 2 jobs Push Back Operator and Airside Operation and i have updated many times but still Application Under Review since February what does it mean that my application rejected or not but still under Review i do not know how long it take time 

Thanks


----------



## nasirmalik (Feb 14, 2015)

hi I applied for rotl and atl in dnata it is still under review .it takes how much time get finalies............thanks to every one best luck fr every one


----------

